# New Wheels



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just bought a new set of wheels for my CTD and would like an opinion of which set you think looks the best on my car.

View attachment 147394


One set is 17 X 7 the other is 18 X 8 off a SRI-V 1.6T.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Personally I like the 17x7 they look like the LTZ wheels and the others remind me more of big 2011 LS rims. IMO.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Picture on the left for sure. I'm a sucker for the ltz-style rims. Rims on the right look like hubcaps to me.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Patman said:


> Personally I like the 17x7 they look like the LTZ wheels and the others remind me more of big 2011 LS rims. IMO.


The wheels on the right are the 17 X 7 , these are the 18 X 8 ones with Bridgestone Potenza tyres. I bought the set of another Cruze owner who found that he had the wrong stud pattern and couldn't use them.

View attachment 147402


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Picture on the left looks a lot better. I agree with Austin9991 that the right picture looks like hub caps.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Austin9991 said:


> Picture on the left for sure. I'm a sucker for the ltz-style rims. Rims on the right look like hubcaps to me.


You have hit on the reason I changed them. Four brand new wheels and tyres for $1,000.00 was too good to pass up.

I also replaced my 16 X 6.5 spare steel wheel with one of the 17 X 7 wheels.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
_*Aussie,*_
Both sets of wheels look fine on your Cruze but methinks you're tiring of the OEM 17" wheels, so for a change of pace, I'd mount the gorgeous 18" LTZ wheels in the left-hand photograph. The car's refreshed stance and presence will be awesome.

I'm experiencing non-Freudian wheel envy.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pic on the left for sure.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> _*Aussie,*_
> Both sets of wheels look fine on your Cruze but methinks you're tiring of the OEM 17" wheels, for a so for change of pace, I'd mount the 18" LTZ wheels in the left-hand photograph. Gorgeous!


They are the wheels I have, only they won't fit on a LTZ as they are 115mm spacing and came off a SRI-V 1.6T.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I like my ltz rims but like someone said here they are boat anchors. looks good too


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> I like my ltz rims but like someone said here they are boat anchors. looks good too


On this car, they visibly complete it RS and non RS trim. They literally can transform the look of the LS Cruze if you look past the rear drums. On a shaved trunk BGM 2011 LS, the drums would be the only exterior give away w/o looking in.

Having 40K on my Eco wheels, the LTZ wheels in low speed turns did feel heavier. This is even taking into the fact my steering is older and "broken in" compared to the 2 new LTZ I had for short term. 2LT feels kinda middle of the road but not as exaggerated as the LTZ. If the LTZ came in stick, i'd suck up the heavier wheels as there are members out there with heavier wheels then the LTZ and they haven't complained much.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

18 X 8 for sure but I'm possibly a bit biased.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I think the ones on the right are more BMW style than hun caps. I almost swore they were at first.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Having 40K on my Eco wheels, the LTZ wheels in low speed turns did feel heavier. This is even taking into the fact my steering is older and "broken in" compared to the 2 new LTZ I had for short term. 2LT feels kinda middle of the road but not as exaggerated as the LTZ. If the LTZ came in stick, i'd suck up the heavier wheels as there are members out there with heavier wheels then the LTZ and they haven't complained much.


The new wheels feel no heavier than the old ones to steer, but this could be because I have hydraulic steering on my car. I do notice that initial response to turning feels better with the 8" bridgestones compared to the 7" continental original tyres and the whole car feels much more secure in corners even though the original tyres seemed good anyway.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely the LTZ style rims on the left. Much more classy!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bostonboy said:


> I like my ltz rims but like someone said here they are boat anchors. looks good too


The LTZ 18in wheels are the heaviest you can get on a cruze. The ECO 17in wheels are like 10lb lighter per wheel. Heck even the 16in steel wheels or 1LT 16in aluminum are only 18-19lbs, a few pounds heavier than the ECO wheels.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The new wheels feel no heavier than the old ones to steer, but this could be because I have hydraulic steering on my car. I do notice that initial response to turning feels better with the 8" bridgestones compared to the 7" continental original tyres and the whole car feels much more secure in corners even though the original tyres seemed good anyway.


This is possible, one day I may be able to go rent one in another county. Wish we were able to rent manual diesels in the states. All gas autos but higher trims luckily.


----------

